# The weather.....



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Apparently the week is going to see temperatures of 25 degrees...


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

And already there is warning of a drought!     

Only in england hey    

Morning Beach sweetie xxxxxxx


----------



## PaddyGirl (Apr 21, 2010)

Brace yourselves girls....  this could be our summer coming up!


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

purple72 said:


> And already there is warning of a drought!
> 
> Only in england hey


  

It would be very unbritish not to worry about a drought  

Bring on the nice weather I say, after a very cold winter I could do with some warmth

Shelley x


----------



## BABY2 (Nov 28, 2007)

isn't it supposed to be just this week though?   

typical I had a long week off work and it was peeing down, and now it gets hot as I get back to work


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

I've heard we'll get a heatwave beginning of June..late July and August...fingers crossed they get it right at least one date of out the three.


----------



## ❣Audrey (Aug 22, 2008)

BABY2 I was just thinking the same! I have a week off work it rains - I have adoption prep course so indoors for 3 days straight and the sun comes out! xxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

It's lovely and sunny today...x


----------



## BABY2 (Nov 28, 2007)

Bee_bee said:


> BABY2 I was just thinking the same! I have a week off work it rains - I have adoption prep course so indoors for 3 days straight and the sun comes out! xxx


it's so typical!  good luck with the prep


----------

